# Leinenkugels ?



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

So recently I've been enjoying a new beer , Leinenkugels Sunset Wheat . Very clean , fresh and citrusy taste . I was tipped off to the brand by my sister in-laws boyfriend . It's not easy to find on the east coast , I found it in Cherry Hill at a store called Total Wine , they have an amazing beer selection . Anybody know of any other stores in the Tri-State area that carry any of the other Leinenkugel lines ?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

not sure where they carry it out der... but since It is brewed here in WI it is very easy to find. I suggest trying the honeyweisse. I think it is amazing


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've heard that the honeyweisse is good, as well. We've got it here in Georgia. Which tri-state area do you inhabit?


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Don't know where you can find it in your area, but I would second the Honey Weiss and would also recommend the Creamy Dark.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

When I was stationed in Great Lakes, IL for two wonderful (sarcasm due to wind chill) winters, every place we went to had Leiney's red on tap. It is definitely better than Killian's if you like reds.

scottie


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Living in MN and going to school in WI, the stuff is really easy to find around here. I love all the different kinds they make. Some of their fruitier beers (Berryweiss and Apple Spice) are a little to sweet for me, but it lots still like them even non-beer drinkers. Also, I first started drinking their honeyweiss which is great and then moved on to there other beers ad found I liked them even better. Like cigars, I would just as try as many of their different brews to find what you like best. Below is link to there website that list all their distributors and seems to be quite a few in your area. Call the closest and they sold be able to tell you the nearest retail store. Glad to seem Leinie's spreading across the country.

http://www.leinie.com/where.html


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

jdbwolverines said:


> Living in MN and going to school in WI, the stuff is really easy to find around here. I love all the different kinds they make. Some of their fruitier beers (Berryweiss and Apple Spice) are a little to sweet for me, but it lots still like them even non-beer drinkers. Also, I first started drinking their honeyweiss which is great and then moved on to there other beers ad found I liked them even better. Like cigars, I would just as try as many of their different brews to find what you like best. Below is link to there website that list all their distributors and seems to be quite a few in your area. Call the closest and they sold be able to tell you the nearest retail store. Glad to seem Leinie's spreading across the country.
> 
> http://www.leinie.com/where.html


Where do you go to school in WI?

I am a huge fan of the Sunset Wheat, as well as the HoneyWeiss.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

glovepuppy said:


> Don't know where you can find it in your area, but I would second the Honey Weiss and would also recommend the Creamy Dark.


-the honey is very smooth, great stuff-


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

burninator said:


> I've heard that the honeyweisse is good, as well. We've got it here in Georgia. Which tri-state area do you inhabit?


NJ-PA-Delaware , area .


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

jdbwolverines said:


> Living in MN and going to school in WI, the stuff is really easy to find around here. I love all the different kinds they make. Some of their fruitier beers (Berryweiss and Apple Spice) are a little to sweet for me, but it lots still like them even non-beer drinkers. Also, I first started drinking their honeyweiss which is great and then moved on to there other beers ad found I liked them even better. Like cigars, I would just as try as many of their different brews to find what you like best. Below is link to there website that list all their distributors and seems to be quite a few in your area. Call the closest and they sold be able to tell you the nearest retail store. Glad to seem Leinie's spreading across the country.
> 
> http://www.leinie.com/where.html


Thank you for the link brother .


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

I had this for the first time this weekend at a bar back home in Williamsport, PA. They even had it on tap. It tasted like fruity pebbles to me, good but a little to sweet. I will probably get some for in the summer when it is warmer, seems like a good summer beer.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

I went to Sam's Club recently and ran into these. They were packed in a case called "adventure pack". It comes with a sixer of Creamy Dark, Red lager, Sunset wheat, and honey weiss. I took a chance and picked it up. I hadn't read this thread, but had a feeling these had been mentioned already. Anyway, I'm glad I picked it up. The creamy dark and red lager are fantastic. The Honey weiss is pretty light, but goes well with the hot and sticky days here in south texas. The sunset wheat is too sweet for me, but the girlfriend likes them, so they'll make their way off the fridge shelf. It's also cool having an assortment to choose from when opening the fridge. I'm thinking of going back and picking up a couple more of these. Not bad for $22


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Puro_Angler said:


> I went to Sam's Club recently and ran into these. They were packed in a case called "adventure pack". It comes with a sixer of Creamy Dark, Red lager, Sunset wheat, and honey weiss. I took a chance and picked it up. I hadn't read this thread, but had a feeling these had been mentioned already. Anyway, I'm glad I picked it up. The creamy dark and red lager are fantastic. The Honey weiss is pretty light, but goes well with the hot and sticky days here in south texas. The sunset wheat is too sweet for me, but the girlfriend likes them, so they'll make their way off the fridge shelf. It's also cool having an assortment to choose from when opening the fridge. I'm thinking of going back and picking up a couple more of these. Not bad for $22


Haaaa! I got the same thing at my last trip to Sam's Club as well. Pretty good deal. :tu


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got a 12-pack of Leinie's Big Butt Dople Bock in my refridgerator right now. Good stuff. I just found it at a local store about 2 weeks ago. The honey weiss is my common "tap beer" at most bars. Every place has it here in MN.


----------

